# Waterloo Gardens Teahouse, Cardiff



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

On the way back from Cardiff after visiting the Clan, and fancied some coffees for the road, not wanting to be disappointed again with costa we had a quick search for a recommendation in Cardiff.

Found this place as iirc the December HasBean IMM can from there.

Really nice relaxed & chilled out place. Obviously big on teas but did a very nice coffee, they rotate their coffee between HasBean, Square Mile, Monmouth & James Gourmet, today was the turn of SM Red Brick.

I had a flat white and Clare had a latte and even though they were take away they still went to the trouble of adding some art to the drinks...oh did I mention I also had a sneaky espresso whilst waiting. All were very tasty and spit on in my limited experience.

Jason


----------

